# Mavericks will need to get creative in off-season



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks will need to get creative in off-season

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

On his way out the door, Avery Johnson hit on the most important point regarding the Dallas Mavericks' future. 

Asked what attributes his successor would have in a perfect world, Johnson said the new coach would need a strong grip on reality. 

"I think there's a lot of work to be done," Johnson said. "Mark and Donnie realize that there's some holes that are going to be have to be filled." 

If history holds, owner Mark Cuban and president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson will not be shy about trying to fill those holes. But it won't be easy. In fact, it may be a multiyear process. 

Creativity is going to be needed to revamp the Mavericks' roster next season. Seven players, all of whom were in Johnson's rotation, are under contract for next season, with an eighth, Eddie Jones, able to exercise his player option for a guaranteed year. Those veterans put the Mavericks over the salary cap – way over, by about $23 million. They have no first-round draft pick. 

That means the Mavericks have three ways to improve the roster, or four if you include signing veterans for minimum wage. 

• The mid-level exception, which gives them somewhere around $5.4 million to sign a player or players. 

• Trades. 

• Free agents acquired via sign-and-trade, where another team signs its free agent at a salary usually higher than the mid-level exception and immediately trades that player. 

The problem with two of those options is there isn't much water in the free-agent pool this year. Kwame Brown and Antawn Jamison probably aren't going to get the Mavericks' pulse racing. Although Jamison is coming off a terrific season, he's already been here and done that. Brown remains one of the biggest busts ever drafted No. 1 overall. 

So, then what? 

The Mavericks must decide if there is a reasonable market for players such as Josh Howard, Jason Terry and/or Jerry Stackhouse. Those are trade chips of varying value. But it's about all the Mavericks have to dangle unless they want to make a serious change in philosophy and trade Dirk Nowitzki or admit the Jason Kidd trade was a mistake and deal him. Kidd enters the final year of his contract, worth $21 million. 

The Mavericks also will have Reyshawn Terry and Renaldas Seibutis, two former second-round picks, in summer league. Both are being given a decent chance of making next season's roster. 

Meanwhile, some of the prominent names around the league who could be on the trading block are the LA Clippers' Corey Maggette, Sacramento's Ron Artest and Charlotte's Gerald Wallace or Jason Richardson. 

Beyond trade scenarios, the remaining free agents who might intrigue the Mavericks include Chicago's Chris Duhon, Denver's Eduardo Najera, Golden State's Matt Barnes and Mickael Pietrus, Miami's Earl Barron and Utah's C.J. Miles. 

The first step in fixing a team that has been drop-kicked in the first round of the playoffs two seasons in a row is to hire the new coach. 

Rick Carlisle continues to negotiate with the Mavericks and is believed to be the lone serious candidate as the first week after Johnson's firing comes to a close. And he will have a voice in the roster decisions. 

"With us, it's always been a triad of decision-makers, with Mark, myself and the head coach," Nelson said. "The head coach's style will have an emphasis on what we do with trades, free agency and the draft." 

And there probably will be plenty of action in those areas for the new coach. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/050608dnspomavslede.2a36942.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Diop perhaps interested in coming back?



> *Where do you think you will be next year?*
> I mean: I’m a free agent; I’m going to see my options, see what I have out there. Maybe come back here or go back to Dallas. I’m just going to do what is best for me and my family.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We need an overhaul, not bring back former players.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not happening. From reading Cuban's blog I believe the core will stand pat.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

So Cuban believes that it was all Avery's fault? :lol: and not our roster? Awesome.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If Dallas signs a few "youthier" players for the bench, and gets a coach that can run a worthy system. I don't see why Dallas wont be back ontop of the West.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> If Dallas signs a few "youthier" players for the bench, and gets a coach that can run a worthy system. I don't see why Dallas wont be back ontop of the West.


Even if they were to win 60 games next season they would still lose in the playoffs.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

croco said:


> Even if they were to win 60 games next season they would still lose in the playoffs.


Now is Avery not the one to blame for that? Partially?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He is definitely to blame, but he is far from the only or overwhelming reason.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'd take Diop back if theres nothing better out there. He's not an awkward big. Just an awkward basketball player. By that I mean he can move for a guy his size and not just take up space like most bigs in the league. He's a very limited offensive player but he makes up for it by pestering Tim Duncan and Shaq defensively by being their size and just as quick. 

It'd be nice to have a player or two who really attacks the basket since the league rewards it more than anything. Wallace, Richardson, Maggette all sound awesome since we haven't had a true 2 guard since we axed Finley. Question is what would we have to give up to get any of the above?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You have to watch those aging "slashers", because they turn into jump shooters before they die - i.e. Finley, Dan Majerle, etc.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

xray said:


> You have to watch those aging "slashers", because they turn into jump shooters before they die - i.e. Finley, Dan Majerle, etc.


All the above players will be slashing years after Dirk turns to the dreaded jump shooter (which I already think he is more often than not).

BTW, we need to sign Gerald Green... Dude has more athletic ability in his little nub finger than anyone else on our team. You can coach everything else, but athletic ability is a gift. A gift we've deprived our roster of and have been exposed due to it.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Creative... Is that what they call it these days?


...I thought massacre would be a good word to use...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> All the above players will be slashing years after Dirk turns to the dreaded jump shooter (which I already think he is more often than not).
> 
> BTW, we need to sign Gerald Green... Dude has more athletic ability in his little nub finger than anyone else on our team. You can coach everything else, but athletic ability is a gift. A gift we've deprived our roster of and have been exposed due to it.


Doesn't matter if he can't overcome his basketball IQ with the superior athleticism, he should try high jump.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Jet said:


> Creative... Is that what they call it these days?
> 
> 
> ...I thought massacre would be a good word to use...


What are they teaching kids in Iowa these days? Mavericks will need to get massacre in off-season?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Doesn't matter if he can't overcome his basketball IQ with the superior athleticism, he should try high jump.


Thats the only knock on him? Sounds like an excuse for bad coaches to use. He's young, its not like he's 30 and making bad decisions with the ball. Why not take the small risk of putting him around smart players and see what happens?

Besides, what has high basketball IQ gotten us these past two years anyway? Oh yeah two of the more embarrassing playoff exits in recent history.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

stevemc said:


> What are they teaching kids in Iowa these days? Mavericks will need to get massacre in off-season?


Haha no, what I meant was that the Mavs need to get rid of all the players... thus ending their lives as a Maverick player.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The only knock ? Is Stromile Swift also the victim of bad coaching ?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> The only knock ? Is Stromile Swift also the victim of bad coaching ?


You got it. 

You know what I'm saying tho. With a player like Kidd, who makes his teammates better, we should be able to bring on a young project guard with tons of potential. 

Stro is past the point of catching on and becoming a star... Green is only 22. Theres still time for him and why not on our roster picking up minutes during the regular season?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He still has a chance to become a solid player, but what he needs is 30 minutes a night and no team is going to give him that, no coach in the NBA will let him play through all the mistakes at this point anymore.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Jet said:


> Haha no, what I meant was that the Mavs need to get rid of all the players... thus ending their lives as a Maverick player.


well i wish we could just end devon george's life....

j/k

But I really don't like the guy and veto'in the trade was the icing on the cake. Stuck with his mediocrity for the length of his contract. I hope we already got rid of the guy who thought George should have any type of special rights to his contract...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> He still has a chance to become a solid player, but what he needs is 30 minutes a night and no team is going to give him that, no coach in the NBA will let him play through all the mistakes at this point anymore.


Let him run with Kidd on the break. It'll sell tickets. I'd rather see him in there screwing up than our high IQ players doing just the same and looking slow while doing it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd rather get better players than Green or players with more potential for the future.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I hope we already got rid of the guy who thought George should have any type of special rights to his contract...


it wasnt part of his deal, its some thing in the nba with vets and trading options


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

stevemc said:


> But I really don't like the guy and veto'in the trade was the icing on the cake. Stuck with his mediocrity for the length of his contract. I hope we already got rid of the guy who thought George should have any type of special rights to his contract...


Yeah, well... He did bring the Mavs back during the Final game against the Hornets. That's pretty much the only thing I can like about him, but I honestly would prefer if he wasn't in a Mavs uniform next year.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

George always steps up when he gets playing time. I don't mind having a player like him deep in our bench, he knows what he's doing and he doesn't make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Let him run with Kidd on the break. It'll sell tickets. I'd rather see him in there screwing up than our high IQ players doing just the same and looking slow while doing it.


We are a veteran team and a playoff team, we can't afford mistakes. Brandon Bass is the only young player that i am fine with getting more minutes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> We are a veteran team and a playoff team, we can't afford mistakes. Brandon Bass is the only young player that i am fine with getting more minutes.


He is also the only young player we have (besides Barea) :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> He is also the only young player we have (besides Barea) :lol:


Nothing's worse than filling your roster with expensive veterans in order to win now, and then don't.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

xray said:


> Nothing's worse than filling your roster with expensive veterans in order to win now, and then don't.


Exactly... don't know how many teams have tried it and failed.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Exactly... don't know how many teams have tried it and failed.


The Lakers, the Spurs, the Heat and the Pistons all had rosters full of veterans when they won their championships. That's just the past 10 years.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I say shake some things up this offseason and make a run at the title with Kiddirk, Josh, and Brandon. But if we don't win it all next year, and there's no signs of improvement, does anything think it's time to trade Kidd's giant's contract for the future? 

Have we peaked? Is the window closed? Do we need to take one step back to go two steps forward?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Stinger said:


> I say shake some things up this offseason and make a run at the title with Kiddirk, Josh, and Brandon. But if we don't win it all next year, and there's no signs of improvement, does anything think it's time to trade Kidd's giant's contract for the future?
> 
> Have we peaked? Is the window closed? Do we need to take one step back to go two steps forward?


There is about a one percent chance that we win it all next year unless we make some major moves without giving up anything of value. 

To answer your question, I definitely think our window with this group has closed and like you ended your statement it would be the best to take a step back in order to be able to get forward in a couple of years again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Cuban's blog (which croco posted) did make me feel a little better about things going forward, but it also alluded to the fact he wasn't thinking (publicly) about major changes. 

I've got a feeling they're just cutting the head (Avery) off this snake, and replacing it with a new one.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You mean like










?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Those must be assistant coaches...:biggrin:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

t1no said:


> The Lakers, the Spurs, the Heat and the Pistons all had rosters full of veterans when they won their championships. That's just the past 10 years.


The teams you mention went a different route than we did building our roster of (imo tired) Veterans. They knew what they had in a team and what they needed to add to the roster. The philosophy of the teams really didn't change. The Heat and Lakers both relyed on the star power of Shaq and a stellar guard. Not to mention we picked up the some of the veteran players from some of these championship teams who have shown how effective they are with out the Super Star talents they played with. We're adding players like the Redskins and Blazers tried in years past. Breaking the bank and taking too many risks vs building more of a solid foundation of a team and then adding a few additional pieces. The only team you mentioned who made a Dallas Mavs like Bag or Bust move was the Heat and it was for a highly motivated Shaq.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> The teams you mention went a different route than we did building our roster of *(imo tired) Veterans.* *They knew what they had in a team and what they needed to add to the roster. The philosophy of the teams really didn't change.* The Heat and Lakers both relyed on the star power of Shaq and a stellar guard. Not to mention we picked up the some of the veteran players from some of these championship teams who have shown how effective they are with out the Super Star talents they played with. We're adding players like the Redskins and Blazers tried in years past. Breaking the bank and taking too many risks vs building more of a solid foundation of a team and then adding a few additional pieces. The only team you mentioned who made a Dallas Mavs like Bag or Bust move was the Heat and it was for a highly motivated Shaq.


I am not sure what you mean by tired veterans, but if you mean old then we are up there with the championship teams i listed in my previous post.
"They knew what they had in a team and what they needed to add to the roster."
imo that's easy to say because we haven't won a championship. But if you think about it, our roster has not changed much in the past few years. 
My point is, we are a veteran team and a playoff team and we need veterans that won't make mistakes in crucial plays. And i don't mean a roster full of veterans. :lol:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

t1no said:


> I am not sure what you mean by tired veterans, but if you mean old then we are up there with the championship teams i listed in my previous post.
> "They knew what they had in a team and what they needed to add to the roster."
> imo that's easy to say because we haven't won a championship. But if you think about it, our roster has not changed much in the past few years.
> My point is, we are a veteran team and a playoff team and we need veterans that won't make mistakes in crucial plays. And i don't mean a roster full of veterans. :lol:


If we're to have Vets too many vets I want ageless freaks like Dikembe Mutombo who still dominates the paint better than any player on our roster at the age of 40-45.


----------

